# HOF - was geht da?



## frontlinepunk (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mich in Zukunft öfter mal in Hof aufhalten.
Beim durchqueren der Stadt mit dem Auto sind mir schon des öfteren nette Bikes aufgefallen...

wo sind die Fahrer? Und was machen sie? Wo ist ein Spot? kann man in der Skatehalle mitm bike fahren?
Wäre cool, wenn sich ein local mal melden könnte!


----------



## Frankenbiker (5. Dezember 2007)

frontlinepunk schrieb:


> Ich werde mich in Zukunft öfter mal in Hof aufhalten.



Du Armer!  

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (7. Dezember 2007)

oh mann....

gubt es auch einen produktiveren beitrag?


----------



## FO-mega Local (7. Dezember 2007)

nein leider darfst du in die AssHall nicht mitm Bike rein, die Decke ist zu niedrig


----------



## Wurscht (7. Dezember 2007)

Frankenbiker schrieb:


> Du Armer!
> 
> Gruß M.



Du scheinst dich ja in Hof recht gut auszukennen. Ein echt hochwertiger Beitrag.

@ frontlinepunk:

frag doch mal in der 'Bike-Station' nach. (Ist in der Nähe vom Praktiker)


----------



## OLB EMan (7. Dezember 2007)

http://www.dual-slalom.de/


----------



## frontlinepunk (8. Dezember 2007)

hey

danke erstmal für die antworten. 
diese (dual)strecke scheint ja nicht weit weg zu sein. werde ich mir dann nächstes jahr mal anschauen. war heute mal ein bißchen street fahren.
werde dann auch mal in der bikestation nachfragen, danke!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2007)

Wenn der Eman einen vernünftigen Beitrag schreibt muß ich auch einen schreiben. 

Beim Watercolors (weiß jetzt net wie man des genau schreibt) draußen, also net der in der Innenstadt sondern der andere.
Da ist ein Skatepark der gut radtauglich ist.

Und es gibt eine Kletterhalle 

G.


----------



## TimvonHof (1. Januar 2008)

die dual is wohl nimmer soooo toll gewartet, auch weil der mdc da nimmer station macht. aber die leuts die des hochgezogen ham sind inzwischen halt alle keine schüler mehr....
der jumppark am tauperlitzer see is ne alternaitve zum skatepark.

gab mal ein paar "secrets", die sind aber auch nimmer gut in schuss.
wie schon gesagt - in der bikestation fragen. ab und an gibts da mal "sammeltransporte" an den oko und nach bmais.
sind nette, kompetente leute...

prima 2008 wünsch ich euch
tim


----------



## frontlinepunk (1. Januar 2008)

moin moin
frohes neues auch von mir aus...
ok, auf der suche nach einer dualstrecke bin ich eh nicht wirklich. gibt es ein paar dirts oder so? ich werde mich auf jeden fall mal erkundigen und danke euch nochmal für die antworten. 
nach b-mais kann ich auch so kommen, mir geht es ja darum, was man in und um hof direkt machen kann, aber kein problem!

gruß


----------



## Wurscht (2. Januar 2008)

Ja, auch hier nochmal:

xund's nei's und alles Gute für 2008!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frontlinepunk (11. März 2008)

nächste woche komme ich nach hof. hat jemand nen plan wie es ausschaut, vielleicht sogar bock und zeit!?


----------



## Wolf Speed (14. März 2008)

Hi ich bin aus Hof/S, habe auch andere Radler gesucht, schau mal unter www.figera.de ( Fichtelgebirgsracer ) wir Treffen uns meist in Rehau und machen die gegend um Fichtelgebirge unsicher Ich fahre auch zwischendurch aleine bzw. mit mein bruder von Hof ab.
Du kannst mich auch Tel. erreichen 0160 8016790 

Gruß Wolf Speed


----------



## frontlinepunk (15. März 2008)

hey

danke! du redest jetzt aber eher von touren, oder? ich meinte jetzt mehr so dir ddd-sachen ;-)

bin nicht für längere touren ausgestattet, und mehr passt nicht ins auto ;-)

gruß


----------



## Wolf Speed (16. März 2008)

Sind schon Strecken zwischen Mittelschwere bis Schwere Strecken 35 - 70 Km nichts für ungeübte Fahrer Die Strecke was ich ab Hof fahre sind meist Schotter Aspfalt also mehr leicht im Schnitt ca. 25 Km/h und 40km  

Gruß Wolf Speed


----------



## frontlinepunk (25. März 2008)

servus

hab die dirts und den skateplatz gecheckt - überaus interessant. dennoch: scheiss schnee


----------



## frontlinepunk (2. August 2008)

Nachdem ich nun öfter mal in Hof unterwegs war, mußte ich gestern feststellen, dass das Befahren der Skateanlage von Betreiber Seite, also Water Colours, verboten ist. Anscheinend noch keine Woche alt, das Schild. Ich bin schockiert. Echt schaize!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

